# Thank you :D



## Dream.A.Dream

We're back :D 

Thanks Wobbles xx


----------



## bubbles

too easily confused here :wacko:


----------



## jen1604

:happydance::thumbup::yipee::dance:

Thank you Wobbles :flower: x


----------



## anothersquish

:hug: katy


----------



## sjbno1

Yay we're back!!!

Thanks x


----------



## Lu28

:D


----------



## littlestar

:)


----------



## AppleBlossom

Confusion....? lol


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance: thank goodness i would of been lost without np.


----------



## lorrilou

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lfernie

I don't even know what happened :dohh:


----------



## TTC4No3

Glad it's opened again; hope it lasts though...


----------



## thelilbump

Thankyou wobbs! :flower:


----------



## Pops

Thank you Wobbs :flower:

xxx


----------



## lfernie

I really don't know what happened? I know people are saying thanks for reopening this section but I can't help but feel like I'm now living under threat the this section will be closed unless we all 'behave' :shrug:


----------



## Tiff

lfernie said:


> I really don't know what happened? I know people are saying thanks for reopening this section but I can't help but feel like I'm now living under threat the this section will be closed unless we all 'behave' :shrug:

There are lines that shouldn't be crossed when it comes to other people's parenting choices.

Not all people of course, but there is an air of superiority at times that is very upsetting to the other members that we have here. I mean, I use cloth, I love that I use cloth. I'm very proud of my choice to use cloth. However, I don't preach to other people or make snide comments.

Its kind of like the same as how I'm proud that I use the stairs instead of the escalators at the mall. However, when I'm finished using the stairs I don't turn around to the people using the escalators and be snide to them because they aren't using MY choice.

I hope that makes sense. :flower:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

What Tiff said. I would prefer to keep what was said out of this thread really as I genuinely just wanted to say thank you :)


----------



## winegums

i agree! thank you for re opening this section it is very useful :) i just hope certain members learn to control themselves or it will end up being gone for good one day :( xx


----------



## lfernie

Can I just say on a final note though, that I feel like too often people come into this section and complain, whatever happened to freedom of speech? As as far as superiority goes, it seems to me like that's a problem that admin has aswell, for example opening and closing sections, deleting threads etc it totally takes away from all of us who are using this forum as a medium for communicating with other likeminded parents. 

Thank you very much for your explanation Tiff, it was great of you to respond to my query but I just find myself being more and more shut up on this forum.


----------



## Tiff

No problem! :hugs:

Of course you are allowed to have freedom of speech, but does freedom of speech allow someone to belittle another person? That's where the lines get fuzzy. I can't speak for the Admins, but they try to maintain this forum for everyone. Just because someone doesn't use cloth, doesn't mean they aren't browsing the section, if that makes sense? 

I'm sorry you feel that way. If you have been courteous to other members when posting about your choices and feelings then you should have no reason to feel like you need to "shut up". 

:flower: 

If you want to discuss this further via PM I'm more than willing. :hugs:


----------



## TTC4No3

winegums said:


> i agree! thank you for re opening this section it is very useful :) i just hope *certain members learn to control themselves* or it will end up being gone for good one day :( xx

no need for that; any one w/ an opinion is currently getting banned :S


editing to reply to comments made after my post^ : I'm not bringing back the issue I'm just stating a fact; like I said earlier I'm happy the section's opened again but shame we lost members :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Please ladies, I wanted this to be a nice thread to show our appreciation for this section. If this carries on it will only end up locked or removed xx


----------



## Tiff

TTC4No3 said:


> no need for that; any one w/ an opinion is currently getting banned :S

We should all respect what the OP is asking and let the thread go back to what she originally intended. If you'd like to discuss this further I don't mind doing so via PM. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Pops

Katy is right, this really isn't the place for bringing everything back up.

I have only been in here a week or so and have personally found it very helpful so am glad that it is open for us all again.

I think Tiff has more than covered it for now and like she says, if anyone wants to further discuss, maybe a PM would be best?

xxx


----------



## NattieLou

Yay! :happydance::happydance: Very glad to see np back up and running. I don't post very often but i browse a lot whilst feeding isaac and i'd really really miss this community if it disappears. Thanks for opening it up again, Wobbles. :hugs:


----------



## ellie

Yay - Thanks so much Admin - It means a lot :flower:


----------



## dippy dee

I have been keeping my mouth shut more and more and now it is getting silly, i am kind, courteous but now it seems i have to not express my opinion for fear of been attacked, irl i am frowned upon and now in here, when will people realise that we all parent differently no 2 parents will do the same and if we did then hell it would be a boring world if you ask me.
If people are snide then ignore them they will stop when they realise they are getting no attention but also please remmeber on a forum people are typing and not talking so what 1 person sees as sarcastic may of been a happy of upset post and not at all sarcastic etc, we only see what is written and not what tone etc it is written in.


----------



## sugarpuff

even though NP is back, i can't help but feel sad, it won't be the same now that major members have been banned :( even the arrival of 2 of my many recently ordered nappies hasn't cheered me up (though they are super pretty.... ok maybe they cheered me up a little)


----------



## MummyKaya

Right I'm confused! :wacko:
the one day I go out I miss everything lol.
I did come online on my phone and the NP section said closed but I could still acsess it, hence my confusion.


----------



## Tiff

Did you post pictures of the new cloth? :mrgreen: Love seeing new pictures of them. :cloud9:


----------



## ellie

Actually yeah just realised that. We will miss them. 
I am grateful that it's back, because I was already feeling lost (its the main place I come to and I would be really stuck with a lot of things, because my choices are marginalised and frowned on in real life, so I was glad there was somewhere I could come to find things out you wouldnt be able to elsewhere). But yeah, I'm afraid it does feel like 'the axe could fall' again ... where I couldnt see that happening in other sections where way more arguments are found and many more things get much more heated and nasty. I tend to keep quiet and never join in on heated threads and don't cause trouble ... I kind of felt like most people in here were like this and this section feels like an easy target. Bit like in real life.
Sigh ... off to the swap & sell thread to cheer me up!
Thanks though :flower:


----------



## henny

what has happened? im so confused? who has now gone from np?


----------



## lfernie

Sezzlebum, Squish and FemmeEnceinte have all been banned :(


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yay :happydance: thanks wobbles for opening it up again :flower: I've stopped using cloth at the minute but still find this section very useful! Thank You!!:flower:


----------



## henny

oh no! why? im i allowed to ask that?


----------



## bubbles

Not allowed to ask henny xx


----------



## Vickie

Per forum rules and TOS:


> You may not post about or on behalf of any banned member using the forum posting, private messages, signatures, and e-mail features.

The OP has already asked a few times that whatever went on this morning be left out of this thread.


----------



## LankyDoodle

ellie said:


> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> even though NP is back, i can't help but feel sad, it won't be the same now that major members have been banned :( even the arrival of 2 of my many recently ordered nappies hasn't cheered me up (though they are super pretty.... ok maybe they cheered me up a little)
> 
> Actually yeah just realised that. We will miss them.
> I am grateful that it's back, because I was already feeling lost (its the main place I come to and I would be really stuck with a lot of things, because my choices are marginalised and frowned on in real life, so I was glad there was somewhere I could come to find things out you wouldnt be able to elsewhere). But yeah, I'm afraid it does feel like 'the axe could fall' again ... where I couldnt see that happening in other sections where way more arguments are found and many more things get much more heated and nasty. I tend to keep quiet and never join in on heated threads and don't cause trouble ... I kind of felt like most people in here were like this and this section feels like an easy target. Bit like in real life.
> Sigh ... off to the swap & sell thread to cheer me up!
> Thanks though :flower:Click to expand...

Yeh, it's like treading on eggshells. Oh well, at least I have those people on facebook/msn/a different forum so I won't miss them as such. Shame their expertise won't be present in this forum for the benefit of other people, though. But like Katy said, this wasn't about that, so...


----------



## sweetlullaby

lfernie said:


> Sezzlebum, Squish and FemmeEnceinte have all been banned :(

I know we're not allowed to talk about banned members but in case they do see this I just want to say thank you to all three of you for being so friendly and making me feel welcome when I started posting in here about using cloth :hugs:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Vickie said:


> Per forum rules and TOS:
> 
> 
> You may not post about or on behalf of any banned member using the forum posting, private messages, signatures, and e-mail features.
> 
> The OP has already asked a few times that whatever went on this morning be left out of this thread.Click to expand...

oppps sorry posted before i seen this :blush::blush:


----------



## polo_princess

I know another admin and mod have already posted on this but i just wanted to reply to a couple of comments i have seen

Please dont feel like you have to walk on eggshells in this section, thats not how it should be and wasnt ever the intention of todays actions. Like Tiff has said, courtesy and consideration should always play a part, thats all we ask of you girls, the same as anywhere else on the forum.

This section has proved to be invaluable to many people, so lets not spoil it for everyone and pick back up the friendly energy and warmth that this section can bring :flower:


----------



## ellie

sweetlullaby said:


> lfernie said:
> 
> 
> Sezzlebum, Squish and FemmeEnceinte have all been banned :(
> 
> I know we're not allowed to talk about banned members but in case they do see this I just want to say thank you to all three of you for being so friendly and making me feel welcome when I started posting in here about using cloth :hugs:Click to expand...

they were also really helpful in other sections eg, breastfeeding. so thanks and i wont say any more (zips it)


----------



## henny

i just want to say that i dont know what happened on here this morning but i will miss you guys :cry:
had my say now.


----------



## MummyKaya

Personally I thought they were always lovely and gave great advice, they were popular members who should have been valued. Oh well guess I can see them on another forum. 
To be honest I never saw any problems or arguements in this section they always seemed to be in other sections. I thought it was a friendly helpful section this one. Please don't flame me for having a positive opinion of someone everyone is entitled to one.


----------



## Vickie

It's already been said once 

Per forum rules and TOS:



> You may not post about or on behalf of any banned member using the forum posting, private messages, signatures, and e-mail features.

continuing to ignore this is only going to end up getting this thread closed


----------



## NattieLou

I hadn't realised the full picture till now. That puts another slant on things. Urgghh. :(


----------



## 4boys4years

Looks like i missed all the drama. I've just started using this forum and have even been here more than naturalmamas over the past few days. Shutting down a whole section seems a bit extreme :shrug:


----------



## mommyof3co

I totally missed it but I'm confused? I thought I had seen Wobbles say just recently in another thread somewhere that she rarely has to come in this section from reported threads and such? I didn't realize there were even issues going on. 

Glad it's back open though!! This section is where I feel most comfortable posting, I feel LEAST judged here, love all the other mommies :D Thanks for letting it stay open Admin!


----------



## Pops

Come on folks, Katy has asked that this doesn't turn into a discussion about what happened and all the rights and wrongs of it, she just wanted to say thanks to Wobbs.....can we please respect that :flower:

xxx


----------



## booflebump

4boys4years said:


> Looks like i missed all the drama. I've just started using this forum and have even been here more than naturalmamas over the past few days. Shutting down a whole section seems a bit extreme :shrug:

Admin had their reasons and we are very lucky to have it back. We sometimes give them a lot of work to do on here. We should be thankful they run this forum (as a whole) so well on our behalf


----------



## henny

but some of us are little upset and confused about what went on, where can we air our views on this without being banned or told off.


----------



## booflebump

henny said:


> but some of us are little upset and confused about what went on, where can we air our views on this without being banned or told off.

I think Vickie has offered to help anyone with a query via pm :flower:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Perhaps you could try PMing admin?


----------



## StirCrazy

henny said:


> but some of us are little upset and confused about what went on, where can we air our views on this without being banned or told off.

Where have you been told off?


----------



## henny

no but when some the girls wanted to say how supportive and nice the banned girls were, they were told to stop doing this or the thread will be closed. the website has a lack of transparency and is autocratic in nature. this is only my views and opinion.


----------



## booflebump

henny said:


> no but when some the girls wanted to say how supportive and nice the banned girls were, they were told to stop doing this or the thread will be closed. the website has a lack of transparency and is autocratic in nature. this is only my views and opinion.

The forum rules regarding banned members are clear - its saves a lot of negativity and bad feeling


----------



## StirCrazy

henny said:


> transparency

You mean the rules you agreed to when you signed up? :wacko:


----------



## AppleBlossom

The rules state not to talk about banned members. By doing so in this thread you're breaking the rules. The rules you should have read before signing up :shrug:


----------



## lfernie

I think when you sign up (for me anyway) you don't realise that you will begin to have relationships with these people and things change and for them to be simply forgotton especially if they have been a source of support seem a bit off to me (not even allowed to mention their names?) also it's not just that as I said before it's deleting threads without explanation, closing sections without explanation. I just think as member, we should have a right to question these things and be treated with respect. It just feels like there's a lot of, 'I don't like this... Delete/ban/close' without any thought about other members :shrug:


----------



## sugarpuff

since some members seem to think of the natural parenting section as holier than thou (for lack of a better description !) how about making it a 'request access' forum ? that way, only people really interested in these particular topics will come in and therefore there is a lesser risk of offending people not in to such things ?

the only people i've ever really seen take offence to the topics in here are people who only post when they have something bad to say about the topics

apologies for how many times i have said topics :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

Sugar puff i think that is a brilliant idea x


----------



## polo_princess

The only trouble with that is where do we draw the line? Make BF section private for BF'ers only, FF for FF'ers only, etc etc, we would end up just totally closing the forum off to people.

We have 2 sections "closed" off because of their sensitive nature (girly sanctuary aside), would you class this section as sensitive in general?

Its a good idea in principle and i think the sentiment is there, i just dont think it will work well in practice :)


----------



## sugarpuff

well how about penalising the people who only post in particular sections when they find something that offends them - just to aggravate situations, rather than the people who make a genuine contribution to a particular forum ?

if something offends you, walk away.....


----------



## StirCrazy

lfernie said:


> I think when you sign up (for me anyway) you don't realise that you will begin to have relationships with these people and things change and for them to be simply forgotton especially if they have been a source of support seem a bit off to me (not even allowed to mention their names?) also it's not just that as I said before it's deleting threads without explanation, closing sections without explanation. I just think as member, we should have a right to question these things and be treated with respect. It just feels like there's a lot of, 'I don't like this... Delete/ban/close' without any thought about other members :shrug:

Second half of that I would agree with, in part, but it is certainly isn't as simple as 'not liking' (there is usually something that has preceded, which may not be known by the general forum population).
As for the first half, you won't find many message boards that don't have a the same rule.

Sugarpuff, I know it has been mentioned a few times that the term 'Natural Parenting' could have connotations that aren't meant to be implied and prehaps puts an undue divide between natural and '_un-natural_' (<-- see what I mean) parenting. We have thought about renaming it 'Eco Parenting' (or something similar).


----------



## lfernie

TBH this obviously is a sensitive issue with some people seeing as they often feel the need to come in here and express/defend their own parenting decisions?


----------



## AppleBlossom

I agree with PP, if you start making sections restricted it would end up with everyone wanting something private or 'members only'. I think it's just a case of being respectful. There are plenty of girls on here that are able to give their opnion or debate about something that they feel strongly about without being rude or patronising like one or two of the now banned members were in and around the forum, not just in here


----------



## henny

i think some people came on forums and threads that they have no interests in and cause trouble.


----------



## polo_princess

I think i get what you mean (kinda :lol:) but im off home from work now so will reply properly later :)


----------



## sugarpuff

how about alternative parenting ?


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm not questioning admin, I agreed to the rules when signing up and will follow them. But I have honestly never been on a forum with that rule and also run a parenting forum myself and we do not have that rule. If we ban or delete (which we almost never delete) we explain why. Granted we aren't quite this big but a good sized forum. Either way when you sign up you agree to the rules and they need to be followed, I'm sure the admin have their reasons for the rules they have in place.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think the reason for not discussing banned members is because during the time I have been on this forum there have been members banned after sucking in a lot of people with lies and thus causing a lot of upset and hurt once banned. This is why it's not allowed to talk about them. That's the impression I always got anyway.


----------



## sugarpuff

but these particular people didn't :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I know, but I think that's why the rule is there that's all. I guess the rules can't be changed on an individual basis. xx


----------



## ellie

I like 'eco parenting'
although i do think that it may not be feasible (or desirable) to close it off, i agree with sugarpuffs point. i just wish everyone would / could come in here and post / read with an open mind and a gentle word :) 
i dont think it has a superior attitude either, i dont know why people seem to think it does. mostly its very humble, unassuming and tolerant! maybe the change of title might help?


----------



## dippy dee

Just because we do something different doesn't mean we are superior we just do something different, i chose my ways because they were right for us not because they made me feel better than others. 
As for people that have been banned there have been some lovely ladies over the past month or so banned and two that didn't do anything was banned all were supportive and helpful but were removed for one reason or another and at times i wish i could say oh ...... said if you do ..... then that works but nope i have to bite my tounge, there have been a cull of np ladies and without the np'er been asked what there actions were for yet another person on here may slander, slate and be derogative towards others and all is fine, i guess it pays to be in the in crowd so if i stop np'ing and stop bf then i guess i will be safe and accepted


----------



## bubbles

I have to say I've never got the feeling people have a superior attitude in this section, there are certain members in other areas I do think have this attitude and not just about parenting yet because they are popular members they are left to it :shrug:


----------



## LankyDoodle

Maybe people mistake a sense of pride for their own method of parenting, for an air of superiority that I just don't think exists in this section of the forum.

There will be bf 'v' ff debates and cloth 'v' sposies debates until the end of time, but that doesn't mean those of us who chose bf and cloth for our children, feel superior; however, we obviously do think our choices are better than the alternative otherwise we'd have chosen the alternative. Likewise, those who use sposies obviously think their choice is better otherwise they wouldn't have chosen it. 

Passion and pride can often be mistaken for arrogance and a superiority complex, which is a shame.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just wanted to point out that not everyone who uses cloth BFs. Just because there was a comparison drawn in the above post xx


----------



## LankyDoodle

katy said:


> Just wanted to point out that not everyone who uses cloth BFs. Just because there was a comparison drawn in the above post xx

I know, sorry about that. I wasn't assuming everyone does, or that everyone who uses sposies FFs, just that those are the two things mentioned either here or another thread that are discussed in the NP section.


----------



## sugarpuff

pretty much the only 'natural parenting' i do, are cloth nappies and a babyled way of bringing her up - ie. no rigid routines etc.

i planned to have a water birth with no pain relief - this was scuppered by an emergency section.

i also planned to breastfeed but my baby just couldn't latch on and my milk quickly dried up just expressing.

i have never been made to feel like i'm inferior in any way in this forum because of this, only in real life :roll:


----------



## Blob

I've always thought this part of the forum was really nice :lol: But heyho i missed all of this :) 
Very glad the section is back though :)


----------



## LankyDoodle

Same here re the natural birth sp- no section but v medicalised birth. Like you, it's real life where you get the comments...


----------



## Vici

I have one thing to say - admin do what they do for a reason and IMO it is never unfounded, if people don't like that, they don't have to come here. As the meer cats say - SIMPLES!! I'm glad NP is back and I am hoping that it can be the place it was when I first joined! xx


----------



## Caz-x

Can I just say that I PM'd Admin about the thread in question as it was mine & apologised for any offence caused, I honestly never meant any offence to anybody. I got a PM back saying that it wasn't just this thread that was the issue but an acumilation (sp) of stuff that had been building & this was the latest in a line of them. So, to anyone that took offence, Sorry, I never meant to offend anyone but was merely commenting on my own findings in the switch.


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't think you get as much in the way of people saying cloth is better in this section as you do people saying cloth is gross from other sections and I have seen bigger debates over baby baths (or using a washing up bowl) and having pets with babies in the house in the pregnancy forum before. In fact when I did use the pregnancy forum I felt people would be much more judgmental and aggressive than this section. However I wanted to come back to the original post and say thank you for re-opening this section as I use this forum primarily for this section alone. 

A personally don't like the name "eco-parenting" as I don't feel it covers all the topics that "natural parenting" does and I don't feel that all the different things I talk about on here are eco issues. I do like the suggestion of alternative parenting though, if anything it covers all the same topics if not more!


----------



## Lisa1302

I have no idea what's gone on, not surprised Femme got banned though cos she was absolutly shockingly vile to me on FB, never had an issue with the other 2 though - always found squish quite helpful, but I know the mods wouldn't do it without needing to. 

Oh well glad this section is still here!


----------



## purpledahlia

I have no idea whats happened i missed all this, and no idea why people got banned or whatever, but i just wanted to point out to Lisa and the post above, that BnB is nothing to do with FB. So shouldnt be a comparison what someone does on FB is a completely seperate thing. :)


----------



## winegums

Lisa didn't say she _should _have got banned because of how she acted on facebook but she said she was not surprised  that she got banned due to her attitude (in general).

i think that's all she was trying to say! xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh see I go have my scan and I miss all this :dohh:


----------



## MummyKaya

And all that Purpledahlia was trying to say is that Facebook is completly seperate from here so she should not be judged on here for her actions on there. Which I agree with. Simples.


----------



## Lisa1302

winegums said:


> Lisa didn't say she _should _have got banned because of how she acted on facebook but she said she was not surprised  that she got banned due to her attitude (in general).
> 
> i think that's all she was trying to say! xx

yep that's what I said exactly!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa1302

MummyKaya said:


> And all that Purpledahlia was trying to say is that Facebook is completly seperate from here so she should not be judged on here for her actions on there. Which I agree with. Simples.

Maybe so but it was her that dragged a BnB discussion out onto FB :dohh: 
I had no idea who she was until it became obvious she had a hidden agenda and was bringing up things I hadn't even said on FB!


----------



## twiggy56

Being a regular in here, and coming back after a day out (a BnB meet of all things!!) to find 3 very valued members to this section are gone makes me really disheartened :nope:

It doesnt feel the same now :cry: Iv read this thread and got the jist of the goings-on today...whole section closed?! Because of one thread? Must of been a _really_ offensive thread...?

Anyway, things feel different in here now. Admins were hardly ever in here, it was a nice community of like-minded people, and now it feels tainted :cry:

Just feel a little down and wanted to say a little bit...no more from me... x


----------



## bubbles

twiggy56 said:


> Being a regular in here, and coming back after a day out (a BnB meet of all things!!) to find 3 very valued members to this section are gone makes me really disheartened :nope:
> 
> It doesnt feel the same now :cry: Iv read this thread and got the jist of the goings-on today...whole section closed?! Because of one thread? *Must of been a really offensive thread...?*
> 
> Anyway, things feel different in here now. Admins were hardly ever in here, it was a nice community of like-minded people, and now it feels tainted :cry:
> 
> Just feel a little down and wanted to say a little bit...no more from me... x

not even that offensive IMO. There was a much more offensive thread in GC started yesterday, very bigotted and yet it was left! had it been about another group of people it would have been locked straight away if not deleted :wacko: all very confusing how one thing that is highly offensive to a whole nationality can be left yet something that a couple of people have taken a disliking to because it goes against what they practice is locked and the whole section closed ( am I looking for the word consistancy?)


----------



## sugarpuff

Twiglet said:


> Ahh see I go have my scan and I miss all this :dohh:

you're having a little boy !! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa1302

bubbles said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Being a regular in here, and coming back after a day out (a BnB meet of all things!!) to find 3 very valued members to this section are gone makes me really disheartened :nope:
> 
> It doesnt feel the same now :cry: Iv read this thread and got the jist of the goings-on today...whole section closed?! Because of one thread? *Must of been a really offensive thread...?*
> 
> Anyway, things feel different in here now. Admins were hardly ever in here, it was a nice community of like-minded people, and now it feels tainted :cry:
> 
> Just feel a little down and wanted to say a little bit...no more from me... x
> 
> not even that offensive IMO. There was a much more offensive thread in GC started yesterday, very bigotted and yet it was left! had it been about another group of people it would have been locked straight away if not deleted :wacko: all very confusing how one thing that is highly offensive to a whole nationality can be left yet something that a couple of people have taken a disliking to because it goes against what they practice is locked and the whole section closed ( am I looking for the word consistancy?)Click to expand...

well as I said I wasn't on when the thread happened - however I have been told that its not just what went on here but the fact it got very personal towards people outside of the thread, so what people saw is apparently not the half of it!


----------



## bjl1981

Just wanted to say I come in here every day, mainly to browse, but I post every now and again, and I love this section. I've never really got the name 'natural parenting' and think a different name might be a good idea.
I'm shocked that 3 people have been banned though :(


----------



## mommyof3co

Can someone say just what the subject of the thread was for those of us who missed it? Or would we need to pm someone?


----------



## bjl1981

I don't think we're supposed to discuss it.


----------



## mommyof3co

bjl1981 said:


> I don't think we're supposed to discuss it.

Oh yeah I didn't mean what was said or who was involved or anything. I just meant what it was actually about like ex cosleeping...or whatever it may have been. But don't want to cause any problems so if not allowed I understand :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I think it was already pointed out that it wasn't just one thread that started everything - it was a bunch of different factors, which is what contributed to some of the reasons for the bans handed out today

It may seem like Admin wasn't in here a lot, but to be honest there were quite a few reported posts from this area since it was introduced. We just don't publicize every time someone reports something.

ETA:

Just to clarify when I mentioned reported posts, in this instance I am referring to a handful of members using this section and not the Natural Parenting section as a whole. 

:)


----------



## Twiglet

Yep Sugarpuff a pretty boy! He's got long legs and a beautiful structure. I'm really excited now :dance: 

MO3 I think it was something about sposies?


----------



## Twiglet

Opps sorry! Thats what I get for not stopping to read :blush:


----------



## sugarpuff

aww congratulations, lots of excuses for new blue fluff :)


----------



## Twiglet

I have been eyeing some up :haha:


----------



## candyfloss

I love coming on here and my experience has been of this section has been very positive and informative. I'm not aware of the post/s that led to the closure of the section (or even been aware it had been closed for a period!) but I'm glad its back again.

I understand why it might be seen to be better to rename this area, but at the same time I believe the NP term covers everything that is discussed here, and am unsure why someone would take offense at the name given to a section. There are areas that don't interest me on here and I just don't look there!

Anyway, glad its still here


----------



## bubbles

Hijacking sorry!! Huge congrats on your boy twiglet xx


----------



## twiggy56

Tiff said:


> I think it was already pointed out that it wasn't just one thread that started everything - it was a bunch of different factors, which is what contributed to some of the reasons for the bans handed out today
> 
> It may seem like Admin wasn't in here a lot, but to be honest there were quite a few reported posts from this area since it was introduced. We just don't publicize every time someone reports something.

Ah, ok...I see. But still, if the other factors were previous actions from said members as well as the thread in question. It just seems unfair to shut the whole section as it seems like the whole section got punished for the actions of a few members in that case? :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

Thankies :) I'll stop hijacking the thread now :blush:


----------



## twiggy56

Michelle- yay for blue fluff! :yipee:


----------



## Lisa1302

candyfloss said:


> I love coming on here and my experience has been of this section has been very positive and informative. I'm not aware of the post/s that led to the closure of the section (or even been aware it had been closed for a period!) but I'm glad its back again.
> 
> I understand why it might be seen to be better to rename this area, but at the same time I believe the NP term covers everything that is discussed here, and am unsure why someone would take offense at the name given to a section. There are areas that don't interest me on here and I just don't look there!
> 
> Anyway, glad its still here

I think some people are a little put out by the term Natural Parenting - it does kind of say in a way that other methods are not natural which some people find a little bit offensive; as if they are doing artificial parenting - if that makes sense? 

I don't have an issue, and have no idea what other name could cover all the things the section deals with - so personally I think the forum should remain as it is.


----------



## sugarpuff

alternative parenting - 'tis a good name ! :winkwink:


----------



## mommyof3co

I like the term "crunchy parenting" lol


----------



## Twiglet

Crunchy parenting reminds me of some clusters cereal...dunno why :haha:


----------



## Shazzy-babee

:rofl:


----------



## ellie

Twiglet said:


> Crunchy parenting reminds me of some clusters cereal...dunno why :haha:

nom nom nom 'slurp' mmm cereal

although wouldnt that imply that anything else was 'soggy' parenting?!?! :shrug: :haha: :winkwink: :kiss:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love the way threads turn so random on here. 

Congrats on your little boy Twiglet :D xx


----------



## thelilbump

I agree, perhaps it could be beneficial to change the name from 'natural parenting' to something else just not sure what thats not tarring everyone with the same brush!


----------



## twiggy56

how about crazy parents? LOL

thats definitely a section for me.....:rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: you'll find me sat in there then too!


----------



## Blob

:rofl:
I think something like... section if you want to spend a fortune


----------



## purpledahlia

a fortune that you dont have :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

leave your credit card at the door section :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

'' warning:credit rating may be affected upon entrance ''


----------



## Blob

:rofl:

Yea :cry: I need a job to pay for all the nappies i want... WHY do we love poo catchers so much???


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## vanessayogini

bubbles said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Being a regular in here, and coming back after a day out (a BnB meet of all things!!) to find 3 very valued members to this section are gone makes me really disheartened :nope:
> 
> It doesnt feel the same now :cry: Iv read this thread and got the jist of the goings-on today...whole section closed?! Because of one thread? *Must of been a really offensive thread...?*
> 
> Anyway, things feel different in here now. Admins were hardly ever in here, it was a nice community of like-minded people, and now it feels tainted :cry:
> 
> Just feel a little down and wanted to say a little bit...no more from me... x
> 
> not even that offensive IMO. There was a much more offensive thread in GC started yesterday, very bigotted and yet it was left! had it been about another group of people it would have been locked straight away if not deleted :wacko: all very confusing how one thing that is highly offensive to a whole nationality can be left yet something that a couple of people have taken a disliking to because it goes against what they practice is locked and the whole section closed ( am I looking for the word consistancy?)Click to expand...

Word.


----------



## purpledahlia

??


----------



## purpledahlia

Blob said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Yea :cry: I need a job to pay for all the nappies i want... WHY do we love poo catchers so much???

poo catchers :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Lisa1302 said:


> I have no idea what's gone on, not surprised Femme got banned though cos she was absolutly shockingly vile to me on FB, never had an issue with the other 2 though - always found squish quite helpful, but I know the mods wouldn't do it without needing to.
> 
> Oh well glad this section is still here!




winegums said:


> Lisa didn't say she _should _have got banned because of how she acted on facebook but she said she was not surprised  that she got banned due to her attitude (in general).
> 
> i think that's all she was trying to say! xx

Just noting once again that talking about banned members, good or bad, is against forum rules and TOS. This is a general rule and applies to everyone, not singling any one group out.


----------



## bky

I actually joined BnB because the natural parenting section was much less judgemental than other forums that were more topical to my specific natural parenting interests.
I do a lot of things that could be considered green/crunchy/eco but don't really consider myself as such AT ALL. In addition I often really don't get on with other people that consider themselves alternative/green/eco because of my job and some other factors. :(
I don't really like the idea of this being a special access forum. :( I haven't even bothered with GS because of that.

I still am mainly lurky as no baby yet, but just my 2c.


----------



## kiwimama

Just popped on here and shocked to find several (more) members gone. I had no idea that there was any problem with this section. :nope: I think the issue some of the ladies have is that some great friendships are formed with other members and then one day they are banned and we're not even allowed to say that "i miss ........" Do members get PM warnings before the ban button is clicked at all? :flower:
I think it would be a good idea to rename the section if some members are thinking that it is saying that you are un natural if you don't cloth nappy, bf, blw, co sleep etc. All I do is cloth nappying and I've NEVER been criticised for not doing any of the rest of the "natural" stuff. It's never even been brought up. 
There are often debates on this forum as there always will be with different personalities coming together. A horrible comment about working mothers left me in tears the other day (and obviously offended a whole lot of others as well) but nothing said there.... :shrug: 
Thanks to admin/ team for opening back up this section and doing a great job with the whole forum. I know you all put in such alot of work and we do appreciate it. :thumbup:
Wow - that's the longest post I've probably ever done in NP. I think Leave your CC at the door section is brilliant! :haha:


----------



## vanessayogini

Lisa1302 said:


> I have no idea what's gone on, not surprised Femme got banned though cos she was absolutly shockingly vile to me on FB, never had an issue with the other 2 though - always found squish quite helpful, but I know the mods wouldn't do it without needing to.

This is a really gossipy, immature thing to say and I'm honestly surprised (mostly) that this sort of thing is just fine but the other things that the others have said is considered ban-worthy. I'm sure there is a back story that none of us are aware of, and I don't think it's appropriate to mention a facebook incident in relation to anything that has happened here.


----------



## StirCrazy

This thread has gone beyond the original topic. 

New day, new start.


----------

